# Change you Internet Explorer title bar color



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 17, 2003)

Look at the very top of your screen.  Your titlebar shows where you are.  Mine says  "Ironmagazine Bodybuilding Forums - Post New Thread" yada yada.  If you didn't know you can change the color of it by doing the following:

Right click the desktop
Choose properties
Click the appearance tab at top
Under item select Active Title bar
The change color 1 and color 2 to your preference
Click apply


----------

